# Ice conditions on Devils Lake...



## goose0613 (Oct 24, 2003)

Does anyone know how much ice is still on DL? I am wondering if it is possible to get a boat into the six mile area yet. Thanks for any help.

[email protected]


----------



## NDJ (Jun 11, 2002)

haven't checked that area specifically...was still a sheet on yesterday on east bay....although its a ways from shore & is really blue...I would say a week or two left yet, if the temps hold....

of course a small boat you can dump in from shore would work now


----------

